# High bmi



## CiCi80 (Aug 29, 2021)

Can someone tell me clinics who don’t have a limit on this? I do have a higher bmi. I’m looking at newlife in greece in particular but I’m willing to look at other places who will accept this


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello what is your BMI. Doctors usually recommend you lessen your weight as it will impact the result of the IVF process. But there are clinics that accept higher BMI. Try Dunya IVF in North Cyprus. I think they are more accommodating.


----------

